# western 1000 tailgate spreader



## Meehan47 (Aug 27, 2008)

I have a 1000 tailgate spreader. I just changed the motor, replaced the belt end of last year, new control box. 

My problem is that the red light keeps blinking when I go to start it. I may know the problem, but want some opinions. 

End of last year, I decided to weld 2 skinny (about 3/8 diameter) stainless bolts on the shaft to help agitate the salt. Can those 2 bolts cause the motor to bogg down?

Also, the salt I am using is bagged salt but has large pieces in it. Some pieces are maybe half the size of a dime. 

Can the combo of the bolts and large spreader cause the red light to blink?

I checked the wiring and connections, its getting the correct amount of power.

Thanks!


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Meehan47;1148021 said:


> I have a 1000 tailgate spreader. I just changed the motor, replaced the belt end of last year, new control box.
> 
> My problem is that the red light keeps blinking when I go to start it. I may know the problem, but want some opinions.
> 
> ...


When you replaced the belt and motor did you make sure the set screw at the pulley for the shaft was tight? Depending on how your pulley is placed it could be under the pulley or right above it. 3/16" hex(I believe) is what is needed to tighten them. 
There is another screw at the bottom of the shaft make sure both of those are tight.

On mine whenever the red light came on it was because it was jammed. Hopefully you are not driving with material in the hopper as this will pack it and jam it faster then anything else would.

As always check your grounds and wire size for proper connection and supply of power to the motor. Also make sure the wires are not reversed as that will make it run in reverse and jam it as well. I can not see the bolts bogging it down unless some how they are to close to the V at the bottom and scraping the sides, but you should notice that right away. I knew a guy who welded 4 inches of chain to his and he never had a problem.

Have had 1 for 6 years and have had to tighten the set screws for the shaft every year. BUT, the only time the red light came on was when it was jammed for me.

Good luck as they are great units and if ever I was to go back to a tailgate it would be the Western 1000. Thumbs Up


----------



## blaryslawn (Jan 8, 2010)

I actually hooked mine up this evening. went to start it and the red light started to blink . the only time it had done that to me was when it was jammed also. on the bottom of the shaft, make sure the bearing isnt frozen up... mine was tonight... i spun it by hand and it broke loose... must have frose up from sitting all year. I put some more grease in the bearing and its working fine.


----------

